# Rocky Mountain Demodays: Testcenter on Tour



## stefan90 (8. April 2014)

* Rocky Mountain Demo Days: Testcenter on Tour  *

*Rocky Mountain ist in der Saison 2014 mit einem mobilen Testcenter im deutschsprachigen Raum unterwegs. Dabei können Modelle aus allen Bereichen von Cross Country bis Enduro direkt auf den Trails getestet werden.*

Mit einem neuen Roadshow-Konzept möchte die Kultmarke aus Kanada Mountainbikern die Möglichkeit geben, die Fahreigenschaften der aktuellen Modellreihen selbst zu erfahren. Die Bikes können auf ausgewählten Strecken direkt im Gelände getestet werden.




#1_ Rocky Mountain Demo Days_

*Die Testbikes – von Cross Country bis Enduro*
Mit der hochwertigen Testflotte deckt Rocky Mountain ein breites Spektrum ab, das für jeden das passende Bike bereithält. Vom pfeilschnellen XC-Racefully Element über das Instinct, dem Alleskönner mit 130 mm Federweg, bis zum Altitude für Enduro Spaß, ist alles dabei.
Besonderes Fahrvergnügen verspricht das Instinct 970 MSL in der BC Edition. Dieses Rad wurde speziell für die Eigenschaften der Trails in British Columbia, der Heimat von Rocky Mountain entworfen. Es ist perfekt um durch extrem wurzeliges und technisches Gelände zu pflügen – in BC oder auf deinem Lieblingstrail. Dein Wunschbike kannst Du bereits vorab unter www.rockymountaindays.com reservieren, um Wartezeiten vor Ort zu vermeiden

*Ride 9 – Geometrie nach Maß*
Die Geometrie der Modellreihen Instinct und Altitude kann dank Rocky Mountains einzigartiger Technologie Ride9 an die eigenen Vorlieben angepasst werden. Die Anlenkung des Dämpfers lässt sich in neun Stufen verstellen, was dem Rad einen ganz individuellen Charakter verleiht. So kann das Rad mit wenigen Handgriffen vom Abfahrtsspezialisten zum Kletterer verwandelt werden. Außerdem erlaubt das System eine Anpassung an das Gewicht des Fahrers.
Alle Einstellungen und ihre Wirkungen kann man schon vor der Testfahrt online durchspielen: http://ride9.bikes.com/

*Biken mit den Legenden von Rocky Mountain*
Für alle, die nach einer kurzen Testfahrt noch nicht genug von den Rocky Mountain Bikes bekommen haben, gibt es die Rocky Mountain Days im Kleinwalsertal (26. – 29. Juni) und Sexten/ Dolomiten (20. – 23. September). Dort zeigen einheimische Guides zusammen mit Teamlegenden wie Brett Tippie oder Wade Simmons mehrere Tage lang die schönsten Trails der Region und geben Tipps zur Fahrtechnik. Neben dem sportlichen kommt auch der gesellschaftliche Teil mit gemütlicher Hütteneinkehr nicht zu kurz. Auch das Testcenter ist vor Ort und stellt Testbikes für ganztägige Touren zur Verfügung. Die Gelegenheit, das „Love the ride“-Gefühl der Rocky Mountain Community zu erleben!
Rocky Mountain Days KWT
Rocky Mountain Days Sexten

*Tourorte und Termine*


5. – 6. April: Alzenau (Aschaffenburg)
12. – 13. April: Darmstadt
26. -27. April: München
1. – 4. Mai: Bikefestival Riva del Garda
17. – 18. Mai: Freiburg
24. – 25. Mai: Kleinwalsertal
13. – 15. Juni: Bikefestival Willingen
26. – 29. Juni: Rocky Mountain Days Kleinwalsertal
4. – 6. Juli: Bikes and Beats Saalbach
13. – 14. September: Kleinwalsertal
20. – 23. September: Rocky Mountain Days Sexten (Südtirol)
25. – 28. September: Brixen (Südtirol)
11. – 12. Oktober: Nußloch (Heidelberg)
Aktuelle Informationen rund um die Rocky Mountain Demo Days erhältst Du unter:
www.rockymountaindays.com


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. April 2014)

Ich war letztes Wochenende an dem Demoday in Alzenau. War sehr geil. Das Problem für mein Konto ist nun leider das ich ein Instinct BC kaufen muss um keine schlaflosen Nächte mehr zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (10. April 2014)

Freiburg dann


----------



## Deleted274990 (13. April 2014)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Demo Day in Darmstadt.
Tolle Veranstaltung und Möglichkeit auch mal exklusivere Bikes zu testen. Ich habe mich in das Alti 799 MSL verliebt. Klasse Bike aber bei dem Preis wird es wohl zu keinem Wiedersehen kommen....


----------

